# Tyco US-1 Electric Trucking



## MrMajestical (May 14, 2019)

Anyone still doing this? Long time fan just back into collecting and overpaying on feebBay.. I have 60 slot trucks, 30 trailers, most accessories, Road & Rail, G.I. Joe, Fire Alert, Coast to Coast sets plus more.
Have a lot of info to share and looking for some as well..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

keep the dream alive. those sets are very popular in some circles and you might spark the interest of someone here.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards! I think you get a notice about not being able to post image linke until after your 5th post, but you can upload them as attachments in the go advanced reply section below. Hope to see and be reading your shares soon. 

:wave:


----------



## MrMajestical (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words! Kind of hard to find people who know this stuff. All they know is eBay completed listings and giving it the Midas Touch.. ???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the US 1 stuff myself...some of the engineering amazes me. Keep posting and show some pics...RM


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I remember seeing ads for these in DC Comics, but none of my friends had them. One friend had Tyco Pro racing sets. He and I used to go back and forth racing using either his sets or my Aurora AFX sets.


I always wondered about the trucks. Did they go fast too? I kind of remember seeing accessories for them for either unloading or loading. Did they have a reverse on the controllers?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The Tyco US 1 trucks are not designed to go fast, they use a worm gear setup, gives a little more torque. Most have front and rear guide pins. Yes, the controllers have a reverse for backing into the docking/unloading areas. The trucks actually drive some of the movements such as the crane unloading, dozier pushing, etc. stations. The track will have imbeded rollers for the trucks rear wheels to ride on, thus driving the stations... Hope this helps, RM


----------



## cvfd1437 (Feb 24, 2021)

MrMajestical said:


> Anyone still doing this? Long time fan just back into collecting and overpaying on feebBay.. I have 60 slot trucks, 30 trailers, most accessories, Road & Rail, G.I. Joe, Fire Alert, Coast to Coast sets plus more.
> Have a lot of info to share and looking for some as


----------



## cvfd1437 (Feb 24, 2021)

You got anything for sale ? I'm looking for the first alert set.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We still love this stuff! 



I'm waiting for a place to set it up.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have a number of TYCO US-1 Electric Trucking accessories sealed in the box.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Have we seen images of them already? 🤙


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Have we seen images of them already? 🤙


I'm not sure how to upload photos here. As I recall you have to photos stored on a third party website to post them.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Not anymore! If you have them stored on the same device you are using to post here (pc, tablet or phone) you can copy and paste them using your mouse (or just drag and drop them) directly into the post reply box at the bottom of the thread post list. And if you do have them stored at a third party site you can do the same from there or copy there blog post format url from their share menus and just paste it here as well! The site now also utomatically formats the image size to fit within the confines of the text reply box or you can choose a smaller image size to begin with. If you cant figure it out - tell us where your photos are and we can be more specific in what to do.


----------

